# My Success in Treating IBS



## singles (Sep 20, 2010)

I am new to this forum. I wanted to share my recent success with the community who also suffers from IBD/IBS. I have suffered from it for many years. Recently it was getting more frequent so I decided to do everything I could to find a remedy. I have taken 2 courses that have helped. I went to my general doctor after discussing my problem with him and showing him an article on treating IBS with Xifaxan, he prescribed it to me. Xifaxan is used mostly for travelers diaria. The reason it works to help contain IBS is because it is an antibiotic and it will treat the problem as a bacteria. Okay, so this will get you on the right track. Then, since I do have some small nervous issues and am high strung and concern myself much to much with what people think so much so that I process things over and over, he felt that putting me on a course of anti-depressants would be worth a try so I have been taking Sertraline in a very small dose. Next drug was Dicyclomine which my doctor said can relax the bowels. So I only take this if I suspect I could be on the verge of having an issue. Next course was the non-drug, herbal approach. I take probiotic Florajen3 which is acidophilus, Bifidum and Longum based. I take it on an empty stomach. Next I take a digestive enzyme. The one I use is called Digest-All which was recommended to me and is 100% plant enzyme. Lastly, I am taking adrenal caps as this was explained to me that during stress your adrenals work over time. As far as my diet goes, I try not to overdo. I don't drink milk any more as this seemed to just not sit well with me any longer. Otherwise, I'm just moderate and do drink alcohol, sodas and can eat just about anything other than nuts and chocolate, wine or champagne or large meals. These are just things you shouldn't do. So far, so good. I'm feeling so much better and since I have been frustrated by this for so long I just felt like I should find a forum where I could report my findings. Good luck with this should you decide to try it. Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## Loube (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you for posting your positive experience with handling IBS. I have just admitted to myself that this is what I have after 2 doctors felt that this was my issue. I like to hear about successes.


----------



## yuming (Oct 13, 2010)

so xifaxan was the drug that cured u? could you describe your ibs symptoms?


----------

